# OT: Yosemite



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Mtn2RoadConvert said:


> Just getting back from Yosemite, but that would have been a nice ride. Hicks and Metcalf in one ride is some nice climbing!



I was there last week and I am going back again this week. I have been there a 6 or so times in my life.


This weekend we are going up to Clouds Rest. We have not decided if we are going to start from the valley or not, but its probable. 


I know UK has gone and done HD, which is what I did last week. 

What have you done at Yosemite and what do you still want to do?

I am looking to plan a trip to do the entire JM trail.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

One trip I really enjoyed was cross-country skiing from Badger Pass ski resort to Glacier Point and back in a day. It is all along the road and only a slight incline. Some cross-country ski experience certainly helps but you can mostly just get away with good fitness.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

ukbloke said:


> One trip I really enjoyed was cross-country skiing from Badger Pass ski resort to Glacier Point and back in a day. It is all along the road and only a slight incline. Some cross-country ski experience certainly helps but you can mostly just get away with good fitness.


+1 on winter in Yosemite. I spent a night or 2 camped out along that road, amazing to see so few people in the park, and it's gorgeous blanketed in snow.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Yeah, definitely going to get there this winter. Always thought it would be great to spend an entire winter there.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

A few photos of Yosemite in winter and other areas.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Lots of great images. Thanks for sharing. That will definitely make me go this winter. I am headed back tomorrow. We have a few big hikes planned this weekend. 

If you hit the grand canyon the right time of year, early spring late winter, you can see amazing stuff all in one day. I had snow up on the rim and sun and 85 down by the river and everything in between.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

I try to go to Yosemite 3 times a year: in the fall after riding the Grizzly Century (my favorite), in the winter to cross country ski (Badger to Dewey Point is my favorite), and in late May to see the waterfalls going full force. I avoid the summer and the crowds.

Perhaps Olmstead Point to Cloud's Rest?


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Yeah we are doing clouds rest tomorrow, either from tenaya lakes or from the valley, just depends on how far we feel like going in one day.


----------



## deadleg (Jan 26, 2005)

We did the one day thing from Tenaya lake, that was long enough for me. Much better than from the valley. That would be torture, even for the young with good knees.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

A few years back, I did Tenaya Lake to Clouds Rest to the bottom of the chains on Half Dome. I spent a few minutes watching the line, but estimated that it would be a 30-60 minute wait. I turned around and was very happy to get away from the ridiculous number of people.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

We went up to Clouds rest from the valley. It was at a casual pace and we stopped way more than we normally do and we actually spent an hour on top. This is something we never do. We usually spend 10-15 minutes and we go. For some reason we were really content just hanging out. 

We took the longer route down the JMT instead of doing the Mist trail, mostly just to do that part of the JMT because we had never done it. After seeing the hordes of people on the bridge at the bottom of Vernal falls I am glad we didn't go down mist, I can only imagine how many people were on that trail. It was crazy. 

Entire trip took 10 hours not bad really were were done by 3pm. Which really isn't too bad since we had over 1.5 hours of stopping time and the easy pace we took. 

We got to see the weekend worriers trying to tackle the dome. Its really crazy out there. I can't imagine what it used to be like without the permit system in place. Data says there were weekend days were over 1200 people were going to the top of the dome! 

The amount of out of shape people that can make it to the top of Nevada Falls alone is really crazy. 

We passed lots of people on their way up to the dome, but on the way down we saw numerous groups of 20+ people going up together. Parts of the trail were so crowed it was ridiculous. 

There were a few people actually running the trail. Pretty impressive actually. 

I think the more disheartening thing about Yosemite right now more so than the "crowed" trails, is the lack of respect and consideration that happens in Curry Village after 10pm. People are just rude and have no sense of other peoples space. 

I certainly had no problem letting people know


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

ukbloke said:


> A few years back, I did Tenaya Lake to Clouds Rest to the bottom of the chains on Half Dome. I spent a few minutes watching the line, but estimated that it would be a 30-60 minute wait. I turned around and was very happy to get away from the ridiculous number of people.


Thats a pretty long hike. CR from the lake is 7 miles. CR to HD is another 7. so thats a 28 mile day. NICE

My longest one day is 26. Up Pikes Peak and back in one day. Funny that hike took exactly 10 hours also.


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

heythorp said:


> We got to see the weekend worriers trying to tackle the dome. Its really crazy out there. I can't imagine what it used to be like without the permit system in place. Data says there were weekend days were over 1200 people were going to the top of the dome!
> 
> The amount of out of shape people that can make it to the top of Nevada Falls alone is really crazy.


This, and when you see the gear (sandals!) a lot of them take it's a miracle more people aren't hurt. Makes our 45mph descents look sane.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

I am headed to Yosemite in July with family and would like to know if there is good road biking there. Thanks.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

mimason said:


> I am headed to Yosemite in July with family and would like to know if there is good road biking there. Thanks.


There aren't many roads. They'd be awesome for road biking if it wasn't for all the cars, buses and, worst of all, RVs. 120 over Tioga Pass would be a fabulous ride - very shallow on the west side, and a nice climbing grade on the east side. The pass itself is very high in elevation and exposed to changeable high mountain weather. The best time would actually be just after they finish ploughing the snow but before they open it up to cars, though this typically happens in mid-May. In July I'd think it would be too busy with cars to be enjoyable and safe, even during the week (school's out) - too many are driving too fast and looking at the scenery, not the roads. I don't think I'd do it, so I say leave the bikes at home, and enjoy the hiking.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

mimason said:


> I am headed to Yosemite in July with family and would like to know if there is good road biking there. Thanks.


You can putter around the roads and bike paths in Yosemite Valley. The loop around the valley is about 12 miles, and flat to rolling. If you get up early in the morning there shouldn't be too many cars, and it's almost always 2 lanes IIRC.

If you want to head out of the valley you'll be doing lots of climbing, on roads that I wouldn't be excited to ride on. Narrow shoulders and lots of RVs and cars.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks for the quick replies. Trouble is that I need to decide about bringing my bike with me. We will be flying in to SF and will stay 11 days. I will also be heading up to Napa/Sonoma and will preride the Levi Fondo. The pain in the rear is committing to the $300 bike ship and then the extra $200 for the minivan rental. $500 to bring my bike is making me wonder if it is worth it. If I pick and choose a few days of glorious riding albeit on a rental and hopefully a nice one I might save a few hundred dollars. Rentals range from $45-75 per day. Thanks again.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Levi's route is a great choice (though Kings Ridge is pretty remote), and there's plenty more riding just north of SF too. Unless you can find some other destinations that will work for your family and provide great road cycling, the rental option looks good to me. Are you going to Tahoe - the ride around the lake plus some extra hill climbs is a good one. The "mecca" for high Sierra climbing in northern CA is actually Markleeville, or the eastern side of the Sierra, though that's pretty obscure for a family holiday destination. It can also get pretty hot in July.


----------



## tonybaloni (Sep 13, 2004)

Riding in the park wold be kind of scary due to high traffic and narrow roads, however just outside the east entrance of the park is great riding. I suggest parking at the hwy 120/hwy 395 intersection at the bottom of Tioga pass then going south on 395 (scenic hwy with a shoulder the width of a car lane) doing the June lake loop then back. There are also lots of other options along the 395 corridor. all, in my opinion just as scenic as Yosemite.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

I wouldn't bring the bike. PITA to travel with, expensive, riding in Yosemite not the best, and you can rent in Napa for a day or two. 

As others have mentioned, if you got up at like 6 and did two hot laps around the valley that would be nice, but that park starts to get really busy after 9. 

Last year I saw a couple riding in from mona lake. That is a brutal climb.


----------

